# PC Registry Cleanup



## jpmack32 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi people,

I keep getting emails offering free registry clean up to speed up my pc, once i've downloaded and done the free scan which finds many faults, they want to charge me £29.95 to repair. Do I need this or are their any links where I can get this free? I would appreciate your advise.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Emails or pop-ups?

If they are emails, treat them as you would any other spam and delete them.

Popups is another issue.

Bottom line: ignore anything related to registry cleaners/optimizers. (and uninstall whichever ones you installed)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=643


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Does anyone have a negative opinion of using MS Live cleaning tool? If you should decide to use it be aware it takes a very long time to run.
Here is the Link: http://onecare.live.com/site/en-US/default.htm

bats


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a negative opinion on all cleaning tools of that nature, including MS Onecare.


----------



## bats (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank You for your honest opinion. 
Is there ever a reason that anyone would need to clean the registry? Is there actualy an perceptable improvement over an untouched registry, or is this a "do I leave the computer on or turn it off at night" "egg or chicken first" argument.
wondering out loud thanks for listening


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I won't say there's "never" a reason for cleaning the registry, but I can say that if a computer is working properly, IMO cleaning the registry is not warranted. The small (if any) speed increase would be totally unnoticeable by anything but a very good benchmark.


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

Though I don't think you'll notice any real increase in speed, (I didn't) I am aware of one reg. cleaner that is in fact totally free. Try downloading ccleaner @ ccleaner.com. Good luck.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

The only time i use something to help is for those programs that will not uninstall or reinstall properly

then this is very handy 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/



> With its advanced and fast algorithm, Revo Uninstaller analyzes an application's data before uninstall and scans after you uninstall an application. After the program's regular uninstaller runs, you can remove additional unnecessary files, folders and registry keys that are usually left over on your computer. Even if you have a broken installation, Revo Uninstaller scans for an application's data on your hard disk drives and in the Windows registry and shows all found files, folders and registry keys so you can delete them


.

Its been very useful


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©

A good read: *Ed Bott:* "Why I don't use registry cleaners"


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

There are 100's of free apps that scan your registry for unneeded or out of place entries. For _finding_ such stuff, any one of them is useful. The real problem is when you trust the app to _"fix"_ your registry on it's own. Bad idea.


----------



## srtools1980y (Sep 16, 2008)

create a RESTORE POINT before cleaning, because in case, after cleaning if your system starts wobbling......................


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

srtools1980y said:


> create a RESTORE POINT before cleaning, because in case, after cleaning if your system starts wobbling......................


And then, when your PC no longer boots as a result of something corrupted in the registry, how do you plan on gettng to this Restore Point.\

Or, better still. The keys that were cleaned affect an application that only runs infrequently. Thus, when you run it, IT goes wobbly. Unfortunately, it is now months later.

Everyone "assumes" that when a Registry Cleaner is done running, if there is anything wrong, it will be immediately obvious. This is far, far, far from reality.

Cleaning does nada to help your system.

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!©


----------



## srtools1980y (Sep 16, 2008)

yes u are correct.

truth is all reg. cleaners & defrag. softwares are only bells & whistles.
but nobody listens.

reg. cleaners are notorious in removing burner soft. & auto cad keys.

before 8 years I used them & suffered (when I was a novice), but now I edit manually.

Nowadays I am using pen(flash) drives for rebooting.

In safe mode offcourse

Regarding defrag. xp defrag itself is sufficient.


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

Apparently, I have A LOT more to learn. But, in a nutshell, _is_ there a way to speed up my PC? (other than increasing my memory--which I already did--from 512MB to 2GB. By the way, my PC is much faster now)
Thanx, Ryfry


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Pc maintenance is a good starting point.
http://computercleanup.blogspot.com/
List includes..
Scan For Viruses.
Scan for Spyware.
Microsoft updates.
-----------------------------------
Disk Cleanup.
Check Hard Drive for Errors.
Defragment Your Hard Drive.
-------------------------------------
Registry Cleanup is in their list but cleaning the registry may cause you more problem than you started with so it would be best to skip that one.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

ryfry said:


> in a nutshell, _is_ there a way to speed up my PC?


The suggestions for regular maintenance are good, but you need to define where you wish to increase the speed? IE where do you perceive it as being show.

EG:
Boot up
Running programs
Accessing files
Accessing web sites
Shutdown
.....


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

First off, just FYI, I have a very limited computer vocabulary. (I don't know what IE is.) But... faster internet connection would be a good start. Plus, start up speed (is "re-boot" the correct term?) could be a bit better.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The IE is a shortform for "For Example".

I would suggest that you start a new post in the XP forum that explains what issues you are having and include a log from the following procedure.

Download, install and run HiJackThis
Run the Scan and save log file option
When the LOG file opens in Notepad
Do, Edit, select All, Edit, Copy
Then, in the post you are creating in the XP forum do a Paste.

Bootup speed can be improved by reducing the number of programs that start at bootup (which HJT will show).
Faster internet time will depend on your existing connection.

In your post, indicate how you are connected to the net, Dial, DSL, Cable, etc.
As well, connect to http://www.speedtest.net/ and when the test finishes, post the numbers for Download, and Upload.


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll give these things a try & let you know how it turns out. Thanx WhitPhil 
<Ryfry>


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

First off, I'm a bit confused--though I could be wrong--but, there seems to be more than one HiJackThis when I did a Google search; which one? Do you know the specific URL?

Also, I'm connected to the net via cable modem. Plus... once connected to speedtest.net, I'm not sure what you mean by: post the numbers for download, then upload. (I'm sorry for being so ignorant. Thanks for your help and patience with me.)

RyFry


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright, I've downloaded HiJackThis etc... and the LOG file has opened in notepad. Can you tell me where to go from here? What do you mean by do, edit,select all, edit, and copy; then... do a paste? Sorry, still a bit confused.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Go to the XP forum and start a new thread.
Explain what your issues are and repeat your net connection.

When you click on the Speedtest link, open the page full screen. 
Then, click on a Pyramid that is close to where you live. (there "should" be one already showing in yellow. If so, click on it)

The test then runs for a while,and then another screen appears that shows "Your Speed Test Results".
Looks like this

Note the numbers under Download and Upload and indicate them in the new thread you created.

For HiJackThis, with the LOG file open in Notepad, go to Edit on the menu bar, and choose Select All (all data will be highlighted). The go back to Edit and select Copy.

This copies it to the ClipBoard.
Then, in your new thread, do a Edit Paste (or ctrl+V) and the contents will be pasted in the post.


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright, just one more question for now... what/where is the Speedtest link?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

In my previous post

(anything underlined in a post, is a link that can be clicked on)


----------



## ryfry (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay... thanks for all your help and advice. I guess I'm off to post a new thread @ the Windows XP forum. 

Take care, Ryfry


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

srtools1980y said:


> create a RESTORE POINT before cleaning, because in case, after cleaning if your system starts wobbling......................


That's fine if you can boot back up. Often times when using a registry cleaner "to clean", that may be your last bootup. There really is no meaningful thing to be gained by using such programs as the possibilities are vastly exxagerated, but the chance of hosing your whole system, is actually quite good!


----------

